# Safari a quitté de manière imprévue



## la caverne (1 Février 2014)

Bonjour a tous
J'ai voulu faire une mise a jour de aperçu
Par erreur j'ai télécharger une mise a jour pour mac (mise a jour combinée Mac OS X)
Depuis j'en arrive plus a accéder a safari
J'ai un message d'erreur "safari a quitté de manière imprévue" et impossible de me connecter a internet (j'écris depuis mon iPhone)
Et par la même occasion impossible de télécharger des mises a jour de safari
J'ai essayer de changer de session mais impossible car j'en ai qu'une seule
Voici ce que j'ai comme erreur :
Process:         Safari [184]
Path:            /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
Identifier:      com.apple.Safari
Version:         5.0.5 (6533.21.1)
Build Info:      WebBrowser-75345910~1
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [124]

Date/Time:       2014-02-01 18:24:27.235 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)
Report Version:  6

Interval Since Last Report:          339529 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           32
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  220 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   29
Anonymous UUID:                      5C23C72C-F02C-49AE-98E6-91310E7970CB

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Application Specific Information:
abort() called
*** Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'NSInternalInconsistencyException', reason: 'Invalid parameter not satisfying: (index >= 0) && (index < [_itemArray count])'
*** Call stack at first throw:
(
   0   CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff8177c784 __exceptionPreprocess + 180
   1   libobjc.A.dylib                     0x00007fff806c2f03 objc_exception_throw + 45
   2   CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff8177c5a7 +[NSException raise:format:arguments:] + 103
   3   Foundation                          0x00007fff800f497a -[NSAssertionHandler handleFailureInMethodbject:file:lineNumber:description:] + 198
   4   AppKit                              0x00007fff8343381e


J'ai un mac book pro version léopard 10.6.8
Si vous pouviez m'aider je suis perdue et je n'y comprend rien
Merci beaucoup


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2014)

la caverne a dit:


> impossible de me connecter a internet (j'écris depuis mon iPhone)


Si
via une autre session



> J'ai essayer de changer de session mais impossible car j'en ai qu'une seule


fausse excuse 
il suffit d'en créer une
( pref systeme /comptes)

et en profiter  pour  à terme installer plusieurs navigateurs ( au moins un ou deux en sup)


Si safari ne marche pas sur session 2 on verra


----------



## la caverne (2 Février 2014)

Ok merci
Je vais en créer une et je vous dirais si j'y arrive ou non
J'avais pensé a réinstaller la version de léopard avec le cd d'installation mais j'ai peur de tout perdre (sachant que le cd est la version 10.3 et que actuellement je suis en 10.6
Et que bien sur ma dernière sauvegarde date il y a quelques mois!)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h25 ----------

Ok merci
Je vais en créer une et je vous dirais si j'y arrive ou non
J'avais pensé a réinstaller la version de léopard avec le cd d'installation mais j'ai peur de tout perdre (sachant que le cd est la version 10.3 et que actuellement je suis en 10.6
Et que bien sur ma dernière sauvegarde date il y a quelques mois!)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h31 ----------

J'ai essayé avec le compte invité mais safari ne fonctionne pas non plus
Safari a quitté de manière imprévue"

Je deviens folle
C'est mon outil de travail et je n'arrive pas a me connecter a internet
Merci de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

la caverne a dit:


> C'est mon outil de travail et je n'arrive pas a me connecter a internet
> Merci de votre aide


raison de plus pour
*avoir un mac bien entretenu
*plusieurs sessions 
* plusieurs navigateurs
* des sauvegardes à jour ou fréquentes
( ce n'est pas par hasard si time machine sauvegarde  non pas  tous les quelques mois mais toutes les heures )



> 'avais pensé a réinstaller la version de léopard avec le cd  d'installation mais j'ai peur de tout perdre (sachant que le cd est la  version 10.3 et que actuellement je suis en 10.6


tu mélanges les choses là
les cd dvd 10.3 ( panther) cd dvd 10.5 (leopard)  et cd dvd 10.6(snow leopard)

10.6 ne s'est pas installé tout seul
ce fut fait avec ses supports 10.6
-
par ailleurs ca


> j'ai télécharger une mise a jour pour mac (mise a jour combinée Mac OS X)


si c'est celle de 10.6 
installe la ca ne peut que faire du bien

sinon reinstaller 10.6 AVEC preservation des comptes est une des possibilités
( mettre à jour ses sauvegardes externes avant  est vivement  conseillé)


et comme le mac semble ne pas etre entretenu du tout ( tu n'en dis rien; et des sauvegardes tous les quelques mois en sont un signe)

tu peux aussi commencer par des examens et manips de base

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou outil  onyx /Maintenance
Conseillé de le faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy ou onyx /Maintenance)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Maintenance qui fait ca très bien
cest la version light  dOnyx , même site
Titanium's Software ? Index page

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
-reset SMC PMU
(procedure propre à chaque modèle) 
- démarrage sans extensions
Mac OS X : en quoi consistent le démarrage sans extensions et le mode sans échec ?


----------



## la caverne (2 Février 2014)

Merci beaucoup pascal
J'ai vérifié le cdd´installation
-Je me suis trompée j'ai un cd 10.6.3 et non 10.3
-J'ai télécharger une mise a jour mais je ne sais pas laquelle (je ne suis pas passée par le menu pomme et mise a jour de logiciel car il n'y avait pas de mise a jour)
-J'ai essayé avec une autre session mais safari ne fonctionne pas non plus
(Je savais pas qu'il fallait 2 navigateurs, je le serais maintenant et j'en installerais un autre quand j'aurais résolu le problème pour éviter d'avoir a me servir du tout petit écran de l'iPhone )
- je fais des sauvegardes de temps en temps (photos et documents) sur un disque dur externe
Je n'avais plus assez de place pour la sauvegarde Time machine (elle date de quelques mois)
Je ne savais pas que c'était important (maintenant je le sais)
- je répare 1 fois par mous les autorisations (je l'ai fait en début de semaine et je viens de le refaire mais ça fonctionne toujours pas)
- vérification réparation de volume ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy ou onyx /Maintenance) : il faut insérer mecs d'installation?
- *nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Maintenance qui fait ca très bien
cest la version light dOnyx , même site : je ne peux pas je n'ai pas safari et impossible de me connecter a internet (mail fonctionne, j'ai essayé de m'envoyer le lien mais ça ne veut pas me l'ouvrir)
- je vais essayer de déchiffrer ce que veux dire" reset pram" et -"reset SMC PMU"


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

la caverne a dit:


> -J'ai télécharger une mise a jour mais je ne sais pas laquelle (


c'est ecrit sur le nom du fichier telechargé!

on n'est pas obligé d'utiliser time machine 
il y a d'autres methodes
comme clone bootable ( ou même clone bootable incrementé, qui rajoute ce qui a changé entre deux sauvegarde)
et au minimum , PAS du picorage "documents " par ci par là
gros risque d'oublier des trucs

mais UN dossier : la maison ( le compte)
il contient TOUT ce qui concerne un compte ( fichiers persos , documents , et aussi emails , reglages ,calendrier , carnet d'adresse etc)

bien entendu la maj combinée peut etre telechargée par un autre ordi et etre basculée sur ton mac

et sinon au pire tu reinstalles 10.6 ( avec presezrvation de  comptes) et tu fais les maj successives


----------



## la caverne (2 Février 2014)

Merci
Logiciel installé : mise a jour combiné Mac OS X 
C'est tout ce qui est marqué
Il me semble que j'ai fais une sauvegarde time machine début janvier (mais je n'en suis pas sûre)
La la seule façon de le voir il faut que je fasse une sauvegarde time machine avant d'accéder a time machine
Chose qui est en train de se faire
Je sais que j'ai téléchargé la mise a jour hier a 17h14 depuis ça marche plus
Je sais pas si on peut voir dans time machine les heures et si on peut revenir a avant 17h14 sur la sauvegarde

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------

Si je réinstalle 10.6 est chèque je vais perdre des données?
Faut il avant que je mette tous mes dossiers sur un disque dur ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

la caverne a dit:


> Merci
> Logiciel installé : mise a jour combiné Mac OS X


les maj combinées sont des dmg avec ce genre de nom
MacOSXUpdCombo10.5.8.dmg 
OSXUpdCombo10.8.5.dmg
et concernant 10.6
MacOSXUpdCombo10.6.8.dmg
http://support.apple.com/downloads/DL1399/fr_FR/MacOSXUpdCombo10.6.8.dmg



> Si je réinstalle 10.6 est chèque je vais perdre des données?
> Faut il avant que je mette tous mes dossiers sur un disque dur ?


déjà repondu aux 2


----------



## la caverne (2 Février 2014)

Merci
J'ai beau cherché je ne trouves pas 
"les maj combinées sont des dmg avec ce genre de nom
MacOSXUpdCombo10.5.8.dmg 
OSXUpdCombo10.8.5.dmg
et concernant 10.6
MacOSXUpdCombo10.6.8.dmg
http://support.apple.com/downloads/D...ombo10.6.8.dmg"
J'ai fais une recherches a hier, j'ai fais une recherche mac0x, j'ai fais une recherche osx
Mais aucun logiciel ou dossier a été installé hier


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

faudrait savoir
il y a des contradictions avec ce que tu dis
TU dis
ca
_Par erreur j'ai *télécharger* une mise a jour pour mac (mise a jour combinée Mac OS X)_

et ca
Logiciel installé : mise a jour combiné Mac OS X 
et ca
Mais aucun logiciel ou dossier a été installé hier 
----------
donc c'est forcement venu sur ton mac

( par exemple dans le dossier que tu as assigné pour ...les téléchargements safari)


----------



## la caverne (2 Février 2014)

Je suis désolée je ne m'y connais pas du tout en informatique
J'ai voulu faire une mise a jour de "aperçu" mais j'ai du télécharger une mise a jour os
Je ne sais pas du tout ou rechercher quelle mise a jour j'ai faite
Dans téléchargement il n'y a rien 
Pour savoir ce que j'ai téléchargé je suis allé dans mise a jour de logiciel
Et il marque date d'installation : 01:02/14 16h54 , nom mise a jour combinée Mac OS X
C'est tout 

Ma dernière sauvegarde time machine date de 106 jours 
Donc octobre 2013
Je peux restaurer a cette date? Ou le mieux est de réinstaller safari avec le cd d'installation ?
Merci


----------



## fontaijj (2 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 
je rencontre exactement le même problème après avoir installé maveriks. Et si je fais un "redémarrage sans échec", safari s'active, mais alors je n'ai plus de périphérique son! Par contre, internat marche parfaitement avec Firefox, mais j'ai tous mes favoris dans Safari. Donc je suis mal! Si quelqu'un peut m'aider à résoudre le problème... merci!
Voici les détails qui apparaissent dans le rapport de problème:
Process:         Safari [1507]
Path:            /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
Identifier:      com.apple.Safari
Version:         7.0.1 (9537.73.11)
Build Info:      WebBrowser-7537073011000000~21
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [181]
Responsible:     Safari [1507]
User ID:         501
Date/Time:       2014-02-02 11:23:48.701 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.9.1 (13B42)
Report Version:  11
Anonymous UUID:  BD76A136-BEA2-3A91-9E74-5287C2407453
Sleep/Wake UUID: 178ACB95-B180-4CBB-879A-F6A7DC0D4C81
Crashed Thread:  16
Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x000000010f0d7f9c
External Modification Warnings:
Thread creation by external task.
VM Regions Near 0x10f0d7f9c:
    __DATA                 000000010f085000-000000010f0b5000 [  192K] rw-/rwx SM=PRV  /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
--> __LINKEDIT             000000010f0b5000-000000010f1cb000 [ 1112K] r--/rwx SM=COW  /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
    __LINKEDIT             000000010f1cb000-000000010f1cc000 [    4K] rw-/rwx SM=NUL  /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
Application Specific Information:
Process Model:
Multiple Web Processes
Thread 0:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c55a1a mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c54d18 mach_msg + 64
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000011056d315 __CFRunLoopServiceMachPort + 181
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000011056c939 __CFRunLoopRun + 1161
4   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000011056c275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
5   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x0000000112ffaf0d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 226
6   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x0000000112ffacb7 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 479
7   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x0000000112ffaabc _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 65
8   com.apple.AppKit                  0x000000011144028e _DPSNextEvent + 1434
9   com.apple.AppKit                  0x000000011143f8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
10  com.apple.Safari.framework        0x000000010d043ec0 -[BrowserApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 161
11  com.apple.AppKit                  0x000000011179ec5e -[NSApplication _realDoModalLoopeek:] + 642
12  com.apple.AppKit                  0x000000011179d36e -[NSApplication runModalForWindow:] + 117
13  com.apple.AppKit                  0x000000011179cf1d -[NSAlert runModal] + 145
14  com.apple.AppKit                  0x0000000111445129 __55-[NSPersistentUIRestorer promptToIgnorePersistentState]_block_invoke + 1054
15  com.apple.AppKit                  0x0000000111444cce -[NSApplication _suppressFinishLaunchingFromEventHandlersWhilePerformingBlock:] + 28
16  com.apple.AppKit                  0x0000000111444c6f -[NSPersistentUIRestorer promptToIgnorePersistentState] + 213
17  com.apple.AppKit                  0x0000000111444b93 -[NSPersistentUIManager promptToIgnorePersistentState] + 28
18  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00000001114449b4 -[NSApplication _reopenWindowsAsNecessaryIncludingRestorableState:registeringAsReady:completionHandler:] + 252
19  com.apple.AppKit                  0x0000000111444789 -[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleAEOpenEvent:] + 557
20  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00000001114441eb -[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleCoreEvent:withReplyEvent:] + 242
21  com.apple.Foundation              0x000000010f9a0eaa -[NSAppleEventManager dispatchRawAppleEvent:withRawReply:handlerRefCon:] + 294
22  com.apple.Foundation              0x000000010f9a0d1d _NSAppleEventManagerGenericHandler + 106
23  com.apple.AE                      0x000000011447ce1f aeDispatchAppleEvent(AEDesc const*, AEDesc*, unsigned int, unsigned char*) + 381
24  com.apple.AE                      0x000000011447cc32 dispatchEventAndSendReply(AEDesc const*, AEDesc*) + 31
25  com.apple.AE                      0x000000011447cb36 aeProcessAppleEvent + 315
26  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00000001130075f1 AEProcessAppleEvent + 56
27  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00000001114400f6 _DPSNextEvent + 1026
28  com.apple.AppKit                  0x000000011143f8db -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 122
29  com.apple.Safari.framework        0x000000010d043ec0 -[BrowserApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 161
30  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00000001114339cc -[NSApplication run] + 553
31  com.apple.AppKit                  0x000000011141e803 NSApplicationMain + 940
32  com.apple.Safari.framework        0x000000010d215f3d SafariMain + 267
33  libdyld.dylib                     0x0000000113ac15fd start + 1
Thread 1:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c59e6a __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d65f08 _pthread_wqthread + 330
2   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fb9 start_wqthread + 13
Thread 2:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c5a662 kevent64 + 10
1   libdispatch.dylib                 0x0000000113a8843d _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 239
2   libdispatch.dylib                 0x0000000113a88152 _dispatch_mgr_thread + 52
Thread 3:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c59e6a __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d65f08 _pthread_wqthread + 330
2   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fb9 start_wqthread + 13
Thread 4:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c59e6a __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d65f08 _pthread_wqthread + 330
2   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fb9 start_wqthread + 13
Thread 5:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c55a1a mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c54d18 mach_msg + 64
2   RapportUtil1.dylib                0x000000011aa4c867 exception_handler::exception_messages_handler(void*) + 167
3   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d64899 _pthread_body + 138
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d6472a _pthread_start + 137
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fc9 thread_start + 13
Thread 6:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c55a1a mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c54d18 mach_msg + 64
2   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c55613 mach_msg_server + 544
3   RapportDaishi.dylib               0x000000011a5f0b73 mig_rpc_server::server_working_thread(void*) + 67
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d64899 _pthread_body + 138
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d6472a _pthread_start + 137
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fc9 thread_start + 13
Thread 7:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c59a3a __semwait_signal + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x0000000113ba8e60 nanosleep + 200
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x0000000113ba8d52 usleep + 54
3   RapportUtil1.dylib                0x000000011a994d68 bp_heartbeat_thread + 376
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d64899 _pthread_body + 138
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d6472a _pthread_start + 137
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fc9 thread_start + 13
Thread 8:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c59a3a __semwait_signal + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x0000000113ba8e60 nanosleep + 200
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x0000000113ba8d52 usleep + 54
3   RapportDaishi.dylib               0x000000011a5e5b60 active_monitor_finish_thread(void*) + 160
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d64899 _pthread_body + 138
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d6472a _pthread_start + 137
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fc9 thread_start + 13
Thread 9:: WebCore: IconDatabase
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c59716 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d66c3b _pthread_cond_wait + 727
2   com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000011708cc0b WebCore::IconDatabase::syncThreadMainLoop() + 507
3   com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000011708979f WebCore::IconDatabase::iconDatabaseSyncThread() + 303
4   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010dacc0af WTF::wtfThreadEntryPoint(void*) + 15
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d64899 _pthread_body + 138
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d6472a _pthread_start + 137
7   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fc9 thread_start + 13
Thread 10:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c59e6a __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d65f08 _pthread_wqthread + 330
2   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fb9 start_wqthread + 13
Thread 11:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c59e6a __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d65f08 _pthread_wqthread + 330
2   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fb9 start_wqthread + 13
Thread 12:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c59e6a __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d65f08 _pthread_wqthread + 330
2   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fb9 start_wqthread + 13
Thread 13:: com.apple.CoreAnimation.render-server
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c55a1a mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c54d18 mach_msg + 64
2   com.apple.QuartzCore              0x000000010ebdc3b7 CA::Render::Server::server_thread(void*) + 195
3   com.apple.QuartzCore              0x000000010ebdc2ed thread_fun + 25
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d64899 _pthread_body + 138
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d6472a _pthread_start + 137
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fc9 thread_start + 13
Thread 14:: com.apple.NSURLConnectionLoader
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c55a1a mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c54d18 mach_msg + 64
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000011056d315 __CFRunLoopServiceMachPort + 181
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000011056c939 __CFRunLoopRun + 1161
4   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000011056c275 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 309
5   com.apple.Foundation              0x000000010f9e6907 +[NSURLConnection(Loader) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 348
6   com.apple.Foundation              0x000000010f9e670b __NSThread__main__ + 1318
7   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d64899 _pthread_body + 138
8   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d6472a _pthread_start + 137
9   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fc9 thread_start + 13
Thread 15:: com.apple.appkit-heartbeat
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x0000000113c59a3a __semwait_signal + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x0000000113ba8e60 nanosleep + 200
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x0000000113ba8d52 usleep + 54
3   com.apple.AppKit                  0x00000001116a42ad -[NSUIHeartBeat _heartBeatThread:] + 2132
4   com.apple.Foundation              0x000000010f9e670b __NSThread__main__ + 1318
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d64899 _pthread_body + 138
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d6472a _pthread_start + 137
7   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x0000000113d68fc9 thread_start + 13
Thread 16 Crashed:
0   ???                               0x000000010f0d7f9c 0 + 4547510172
Thread 16 crashed with X86 Thread State (64-bit):
  rax: 0xd231df894805ebdf  rbx: 0x0000000000000054  rcx: 0x000000010e2fa000  rdx: 0x0000000000000054
  rdi: 0x000000010e2fa000  rsi: 0x000000010e2e4000  rbp: 0x000000010e2fbff0  rsp: 0x000000010e2fbf68
   r8: 0x0000000000000000   r9: 0x0000000000000000  r10: 0x0000000000000000  r11: 0x0000000000000000
  r12: 0x000000010ef32400  r13: 0x0000000000000000  r14: 0x0000000000000000  r15: 0x000000010e2e4000
  rip: 0x000000010f0d7f9c  rfl: 0x0000000000010206  cr2: 0x000000010f0d7f9c
Logical CPU:     0
Error Code:      0x00000015
Trap Number:     14
....
Je n'arrive pas à tout mettre dans le même message, mais je peux envoyer le reste par email si nécesaaire


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

> Je suis désolée je ne m'y connais pas du tout en informatique
> J'ai voulu faire une mise a jour de "aperçu" mais j'ai du télécharger une mise a jour os


AAAAH donc tu as operé par le menu pomme  " mise à jour de logiciel"
c'est ca?
en ce cas selon le reglage( des maj )
 soit  le fichier est  viré après install ( reglage par défaut)
 soit le fichier chargé est gardé ( preferable)

vu ton inexperience et la situation
je ferai une banale reinstall de l'OS  AVEC preservation des comptes
( ca remet un OS neuf ET garde les données)

le choix sera offert au moment de reinstall
(de mémoire genre voulez vous effacer ou garder les comptes)


----------



## la caverne (2 Février 2014)

Non je ne suis pas passée par le menu pomme étant donné qu'il n'y avait pas de mise a jour
Je suis allée télécharger la mise a jour sur internet 
Vu que j'ai pas safari je ne peux plus accéder a l'historique 
Je vais faire avec le cd d'installation 
Et je vous tiens au courant
Merci beaucoup


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

la caverne a dit:


> Non je ne suis pas passée par le menu pomme étant donné qu'il n'y avait pas de mise a jour
> Je suis allée télécharger la mise a jour sur internet


et bien dans ce cas normalement ce fichier est là où tu mets les telechargements safari


----------



## la caverne (2 Février 2014)

Non il n'y est pas


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

brefle
on va pas passer 10 ans là dessus
fais une reinstall


----------



## la caverne (2 Février 2014)

Je viens de réinstaller safari
J'ai maintenant accès a safari mais la page Google (ou autre) ne s'affiche pas
(Chargement en cours)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h08 ----------

Je viens d'aller dans l historique de safari et j'ai télécharger la mise a jour combinée Mac OS xv10.6.8 v1.1


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

perso j'aurai reinstaller tout l'OS 
mais bon tu verras sur la durée

ne pas oublier de REFAIRE une verif reparation des permissions
( recommandé avec install d'appli avec installeur, comme le sont applis OSX ou les maj....)


----------



## la caverne (2 Février 2014)

C'est bon!
Halleluia!!!! Merci 1000000 fois
Par contre la je fais une mise a jour de safari c'est ça?
(Et ensuite je ferais une mise a jour de time machine puis je téléchargerais un navigateur en plus de safari )


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

ce que moi je ferai
*mises à jour safari et autres
Telechargement install d'au moins un ou deux navigateurs
( par exemple firefox , chrome etc)

*creation d'autres comptes mac
( ca sert quand un truc coince grave sur une session , test ou utilisation en urgence, je dirai au moins un autre admi  voire  un standardpour tests  )

puis sauvegarde


----------



## la caverne (2 Février 2014)

Pour moi la discutions est résolue
Merci encore beaucoup pour votre patience


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2014)

la caverne a dit:


> Pour moi la discutions est résolue
> Merci encore beaucoup pour votre patience


aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------



## PakPak78 (28 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Voila j'ai acheter hier un MacBook Air et jai le même soucis " safari a quitté de manière imprévue "
J'ai ouvert une autre session et Safari fonctionne très bien. Je comprends pas pourquoi il veux pas se relancer alors j'ai supprimer " com.apple.Safari.plist "
Que dois-je faire d'autre parce que je vais pas rester sans d'autre navigateur internet ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2014)

voir des sujets un peu plus récents car celui ci date (presque un an) c'est à dire bien avant  yosemite
et des choses ont changé avec yosemite et safari8 ( et reinitialisation)

sinon en attendant 
via une autre session  et safari qu'y marche , télécharger et installer au moins un ou 2 autres navigateurs ( par exemple Chrome firefox , opera etc)


----------



## PakPak78 (28 Décembre 2014)

Jai bien essayer de télécharger un autre navigateur mais il ne se télécharger pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h15 ----------

Enfaite sur lautre Session Safari fais pareil, j'étais sur le compte inviter


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2014)

donc c'est un probleme avec l'OS
comme il n'y a pas encore de combo update yosemite
tu devras faire les autres  usuels

reparation verification des permissions et disque et a si ca ne suffit pas , au lieu de la combo update reinstaller l'OS ( CMD R/reinstaller OSX) qui ne change que l'OS sans toucher le reste
-- 
il arrive que les install d'usine soient fragiles, beaucoup d'acheteurs reinstallent l'OS d'entrée peu après l'achat


----------



## PakPak78 (28 Décembre 2014)

Je vais pas me faire chier je vais retourner chez Apple 

Merci quand même !


----------

